# Ridley Excalibur sizing question



## jwarf (May 2, 2007)

I'm 5'10" with 32" inseam, do you think a small or medium Excalibur. I currently ride a medium giant TCR and it seems to fit fine. The Giant has a 55.5 virtual TT. I test rode a small and it felt okay but the stem was a 90 so that would need to be longer. Any one else with similar dimensions that coudl help, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

A small would have a 54.5 effective top tube, the medium 56.5 so either way about a cm different than the Giant. I am about 5'10", legs are shorter than yours and ride a small with a 110 stem. I think I could ride a medium but I am very happy with the small. I find myself on a medium in other brands as you do.

The headtube length goes from 14.5 to 17.5 for the small to medium so that might be pretty important depending on how much drop you have between your saddle and handlebars. I think I could run into some problems with that on a medium and I run a pretty conservative position IMHO.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jwarf said:


> I'm 5'10" with 32" inseam, do you think a small or medium Excalibur. I currently ride a medium giant TCR and it seems to fit fine. The Giant has a 55.5 virtual TT. I test rode a small and it felt okay but the stem was a 90 so that would need to be longer. Any one else with similar dimensions that coudl help, thanks!


You don't mention the year of your TCR, but the current model in medium has a HT length of 15 cm, closer to the Excalibur small (14.5) than the medium.

What I've done to compare frame stack (in general, what we're really talking about here) is to measure from the bottom of the HT (minus the lower stack height of the headset) to the top of the stem. Once you get this measurement on your Giant, you'll know your general requirements for your new bike. Add the Excaliburs HT length, the headset cone, spacers and stem, and if they're close to what you now have, you're on your way to pinning down the frame size needed.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Medium


----------



## jwarf (May 2, 2007)

thanks for the help, I think I go small with a 120 stem. My TCR has a 15 CM HT


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

*another but similar Ridley sizing issue..*

I'm 5-8.75 with a 32.25 inseam --- hey precision is everything! -- and arms that are toward the long side rather than the short side, but close to average.

It's like this - I was practically given a 2007 Excalibur frame in medium that has had little use and was pretty happy to have it until I checked their size charts...the effective seat tube is a bit over 54, but the effective top tube is 56.5.
I love the frame but of course the burning question is can I ride it? Maybe by using, like a 95 or 100 stem?
I don't think standover will be an issue at all, more like the top tube and general dimensions. I'm not racing, just fast training....
I've been fitted on Specilized Tarmacs and Roubaixs, and 54cm (effective, since theyre compact) seems about right.


----------



## Fergusbarry (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm also having sizing issues with the Ridley Excalibur. I'm about 5'8.5" and have a inside leg measurement of 30.5". I was measured up and told that an XS was the right size, however the bike shop are adamant that I'm a S. Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## jwarf (May 2, 2007)

I ended up not pulling the trigger on the bike. For you, it will come down to how you want to be positioned on the bike. The small will stretch you out a bit, which may be great for a more aggressive position. With the taller head tube on those Ridleys you can use no spacers or 1 or 2CM, which will keep the front end stiff. Pros like the longer TT with the shorter HT so you just need to figure out what fits best and the type of riding you'll be doing.


----------

